# It's my first day



## NathanLyle (Sep 4, 2018)

I've been creating stories my entire life. I started writing them down when I was a teenager. Wrote my first song at 13. Wrote my first movie and television ideas at 15. Wrote one chapter of a novel at 17. Then I spent the next ten years making horrible decisions. I'm a 28 year old black man from Texas living alone in a one room apartment. I wash dishes to pay rent and have accomplished nothing with my life.

I recently finished my memoir. Almost done with my first comic book. While I work on getting those published I'm currently looking at all the stories I've started so I can figure out which to make into my first fiction book.

Music is my first love and if I had any talent at all I would never have written a single story in my life. But I have a horrible voice and people pay me to stop singing. So any singers and/or songwriters out there that need a lyricist feel free to hit me up.

I'm still getting used to forums and have no experience working with people (on writing projects at least) outside of a classroom. So hopefully you'll be a little understanding if I lack competence in certain areas.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Nathan,
welcome 
So, memoir, first book, and stories next?
What sort of fiction would you like to write, what holds your interest?
As a music lover, and lyricist, do you also write poetry?
I am a poet myself, and don't venture out to write stories or something.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 5, 2018)

NathanLyle said:


> I've been creating stories my entire life. I started writing them down when I was a teenager. Wrote my first song at 13. Wrote my first movie and television ideas at 15. Wrote one chapter of a novel at 17. Then I spent the next ten years making horrible decisions. I'm a 28 year old black man from Texas living alone in a one room apartment. I wash dishes to pay rent and have accomplished nothing with my life.
> 
> I recently finished my memoir. Almost done with my first comic book. While I work on getting those published I'm currently looking at all the stories I've started so I can figure out which to make into my first fiction book.
> 
> ...





Dood: Some of the greatest singers of all time had TERRIBLE voices:
Billie Holliday
Bessie Smith
Louie Armstrong
Janis Joplin


They just figured out how to make their raspy voices work for them.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NathanLyle (Sep 5, 2018)

I've always had a difficult time explaining my writing because I don't have a narrow focus. I'll write whatever happens to pop into my head. I've got a few fantasy, a few sci-fi, a few superheroes, a few adventure, a few thriller. If I had to say one thing that defines my storytelling I'd say most of my stories are emotionally driven coming of age type stories. I'd say around half of my stories are about everyday people just living their lives trying to make the most of whatever situation they're in. Even when I do venture into action driven stories I tend to focus on the hero's growth throughout their journey.

I don't write poetry as often as I used to. I actually used my poetry background to start writing music. I was told that chicks dig guys who write songs. I figured songs were just poems performed with instruments in the background. The more songs I wrote the less poems I wrote. I don't write much of either nowadays. I'm focusing mostly on my longer form stories.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 5, 2018)

Washing dishes is a perfect job to come up with new story ideas. My best work is done during mundane tasks that leave my brain with excess processing power; driving, simple repairs, paperwork...all places where my brain is using the leftover processing power to fantasize about new worlds. 

Many people have trouble imagining new stories because they fill every available moment of their day with media. A mind needs to be hungry to create.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Nathan! At 28, you've just begun life and have so much journey ahead of you. Don't get discouraged, to me it sounds like you've done a lot of writing already. As for making bad decisions...everyone makes the trip over fools hill at some time in their life. The trick is to not repeat that trip.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello Nathan and welcome to our classroom home! It's been said that "nothing bad ever happens to a writer". Whatever good, bad, or ugly thing occurs, it can be turned into a story, song, or poem. So, you probably have lots to draw on for all of those! It's also a therapeutic thing. I've calmed some ghosts with it, but always looking for that story that will chase them totally away. Although, probably, that's never going to happen.

I've been writing since I was nine, telling stories from age four. I'm now almost 68 and I've still stories to finish. I agree with Ralph: washing dishes is perfect for figuring out writerly stuff. New ideas for new stories, songs, poems, figuring a way out of a writer's block situation, all that sort of stuff. I have a pile of them waiting for me now to help me figure out whether or not to rewrite part of current WIP - which would mean rewriting about half the story. I never did attempt a movie or tv show though. Did a couple of novels with famous people in them as major players though. 

And, true, there have been and are now singers who don't have the best voices but who are singing anyway - and made/are making a living at it anyway. Okay, some of them also play instruments very well . . . I have a so so voice and play nothing well. 

Now you explained your writing pretty well, I think anyway. Nothing wrong with stories that aren't fraught with danger and magic at every turn. Some of us like a calmer read. A look into their lives for a while. It's still a world away from ours. And for me, more relateable. 

So, take heart! You can do it! Make that lemonade the best tasting you've ever had!


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi, and welcome to WF. If you like, have a look at our monthly contest, Literary Maneuvers, and see if you want to submit something. You never know


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Ralph
I TOTALLY agree about allowing the brain to meander during mundane tasks. I find that having a relatively boring job frequently helps with coming up with story ideas.
Z


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 5, 2018)

Dear Nathan,
It sounds like you have a good base to develope and
at Wf there are many who are willing to help. 
There are others who have come here, myself included, 
who have had little if any, forum experience. 
There’s lots to discover. Feel free to explore.
Also, please read DaRules and after you’ve commented
on others work or joined in discussions and have
achieved the thirty required posts, we would love to read 
your work. If you choose, you can become a Friend of
WF for a very small fee and bypass the thirty required
posts...either way....enjoy the journey, welcome.


----------



## NathanLyle (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for making me feel so welcome. You are correct about mundane tasks. I've been washing dishes long enough that I can basically do it on autopilot and spend the night working out some new ideas.


----------

